# Boulder Colorado BBQ Joints



## ddog27 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am heading to Boulder Colorado in September. I was wondering if there are any good BBQ joints I should visit while I am there. Let me know if you have any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 4, 2006)

If you swing a bit further east and go through K.C. I can help ya out with some good bbq joints.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 4, 2006)

If you swing a bit further east and go through K.C. I can help ya out with some good bbq joints.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 4, 2006)

If you swing a bit further east and go through K.C. I can help ya out with some good bbq joints.


----------

